# ATI Catalyst 10.1 Driver Suite Released



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

AMD today released the ATI Catalyst 10.1 driver suite, this year's first. The suite provides drivers and system software for ATI Radeon products (including Radeon HD 5900, 5800, 5700, 5600, HD 4000 series), AMD 7-series chipsets, All-in-Wonder, and Theater multimedia products. The new set of drives brings in application-specific performance improvements, OS and application bug-fixes, and new features. Notable ones are listed below:
Left 4 Dead 2 - Overall performance improves as much as 3% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 series products and ATI Radeon HD 5800 series products
Crysis - Performance improves as much as 3% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 series products and as much as 4% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 series products

*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 10.1 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 32-bit | Windows 7/Vista 64-bit | Windows XP 32-bit | Windows XP 64-bit

For a complete list of changes specific to your OS, refer to the Release Notes document.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 27, 2010)

The fix to keep the mouse cursor from getting uberhuge will be nice for me; that's been pissing me off in 7.  Will report back when I get time to install.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2010)

still waiting for my other 4870 to return from RMA - Might install the 10.1's then otherwise theres not really much point as its working fine in my games so far.

been told my 4870 will be back next week sometime. hopefully it will BE a 4870 & not a 5770.....


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 27, 2010)

Not a crazy lot of much in this package.

I'm still on 9.11 since 9.12 produced a noticable performance drop in OpenGL and some DirectX apps.

Hope to see some benchies of 10.1 against 9.11 and 9.12


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 27, 2010)

What happened to the rumoured editable Crossfire profiles? NFS Shift still flickers the headlights in crossfire mode, been an issue since 9.11 (9.10 it works fine but isn't compatable with Dirt 2)...


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

mikek75 said:


> What happened to the rumoured editable Crossfire profiles? NFS Shift still flickers the headlights in crossfire mode, been an issue since 9.11 (9.10 it works fine but isn't compatable with Dirt 2)...



Probablly will be in 10.2 or 10.3. Doesn't seem like there is much new with 10.1's. 9.12's (no hotfix) have been perfect for me. I'll try these, but if I run in to any problem I know I always have 9.12's to fall back on.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I did some preliminary benching and I didn't get any performance gains. I will post my findings when I am done doing the whole sets of benches I do. 

But to start with..... I am finding around about a 200 pint drop in Futuremark Vantage and 3D06. 

I am willing to take the cut if it's for stability only time will tell on that! But hopefully someone else will post their findings when they get them to see if I am right.

Happy Benching guys!!! Be back with screen shots later.

Also want to add I am noticing a performance gain in Crysis and Left 4 dead 2. Crysis for me preliminary findings are that I am gaining a lot more than 4%. So far it just feels smoothers and I notice an increase of about 3 to 4 FPS@ 1680x1050. Left 4 dead 2 though It's hard to say. Because the card can handle it with out problem anyway. But with vsync off..... I notice that it stays the same. But it does seems to run smoother in parts.

Again this is with a single 5870@900/1300 Res: 1680x1050


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 27, 2010)

Installing now


----------



## Easo (Jan 27, 2010)

Almost nothing for me, gah.....


----------



## Wshlist (Jan 27, 2010)

"Known issues under all windows operating systems:
Intermittent grey screen or vertical line corruption my randomly appear on the screen."

That's real pro, and it seems MS thinks that's a-OK and WHQL that kind of drivers.

And yeah those cursor issues even happen on older windows I can inform you.
I'm not sure I'll try these drivers yet, I certainly don't expect them to work, working drivers are rare with ATI on 64bit windows systems, but you never know, it's like rolling dice and hoping for snake-eyes, can happen.

Oh incidentally, when I tried 'optional components' I got a screen full of errors, every month they screw up the webpage download section somehow, but at least they fix it within a day I guess you should tell yourself, it another sign of being real pro though.

" Close
The server tried to do what you asked of it but it seems to have failed. The error was
System.Web.HttpException: Error executing child request for handler 'System.Web.UI.Page'. ---> System.Web.HttpUnhandledException: Exception of type 'System.Web.HttpUnhandledException' was thrown. ---> System.NullReferenceException:"


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 27, 2010)

Update First pic is from 9.12 Hot fix CCC My scores were about 100points higher on average.

i5@3.6 with single 5870 @900/1300 P17912 (Highest P18578 lowest P17790) Out of ? runs?




 

Now here is a pic of my score at the same settings on 10.1 CCC.....P17857(Final run).....(Highest P17902 Lowest P17755) Out of 5 runs.


 

Here is my current score on 3Dmark06 with 10.1 CCC Drivers.... 22405 (Last Run) out of 3 runs





My old score was averaging about 22600 on the 9.12CCC drivers ... I am sorry but I can't find my pics of those.

Overall conclusion though for me..... is that I am finding that the games I have tested are running more smoothly. I haven an increase in Crysis of about 1 to 2 FPS.(I over estimated before with 4 to 5) I have also seen a small but not real noticeable increase of Left 4 dead 2.

While there was no planned increase in Dirt 2 I seems to be getting a small but barley noticeable increase there as well. About 1 to 2 FPS.

These tests are done on the 10.1 CCC drivers that came out today. They are short term done tests. They were done on my computer with the specs of

Intel i5 750 @3.6
MOB EVGA P55 LE
Diamond ATI HD5870@900/1300
2xWestern Digital 500GIG HDD 7200RPM 32MB cache
Corsair 750TX
G.Skill Ripsaw @1442MHz 9-9-9-24-74 CMD-1T

Resolution 1680x1050

They seems to be more stable for me. I know it just might be my mind playing tricks on me.... but things seem to be running smoother. If that turns out to be true..... I am to stay the same on performance in trade for stability!


----------



## Wshlist (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't get why everybody always focuses on speed improvements in games, or 100 more 3Dmarks, with ATI it's about if they run without crashing or messing up your screen or your videos are watchable or your cursor isn't insanely huge or your secondary displays work, and/or if OpenGl works and if OpenCl works and if DirectCompute works, those are the damn issues not 100 more freaking 3dmarks, the speed (with DX) is fine.. if they work at all.

When Is say everybody I mainly mean sites that do a test of new drivers, my rant wasn't exactly directed at fellow posters, sorry if it felt I was lashing out.


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 27, 2010)

What a waste of a update, will definitely wait for 10.2


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 27, 2010)

> I don't get why everybody always focuses on speed improvements in games, or 100 more 3Dmarks, with ATI it's about if they run without crashing or messing up your screen or your videos are watchable or your cursor isn't insanely huge or your secondary displays work, and/or if OpenGl works and if OpenCl works and if DirectCompute works, those are the damn issues not 100 more freaking 3dmarks, the speed (with DX) is fine.. if they work at all.



If you notice though I also comment on the stability. I don't go into specifics but I do comment that I found them to be much more smooth running on games.

I will admit that I have not run movies yet or online videos but for gaming.... I am finding them to be less choppy and running more smoothly!

I enjoy benching..... so that is what I report on. If you don't well........ then run tests on the other options and test them yourself. Don't count on someone else to do it for you. I am sure lots of others are out there like you. Who are all waiting to hear what these drivers can do in those areas!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 27, 2010)

*Stock GPU*





Cat 9.12 Hot-Fix








Cat 10.1


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 27, 2010)

> EastCoasthandle



Thanks for posting that at least I know now that it must be some setting changes that I have done to get my improvements.

Although you went up a smig in your AVG FPS with the 10.1. But for me man I am telling yah I am getting way better FPS. 

Of course I am eyeballing it instead of running the bench like you are I am going to download the bench right now and run it too be sure

Edit:
Well I did run the benchmark..... for some on reason the screen shots aren't turning out right so I can't show up that but...... I was wrong for me it is closer to 1 to 2 FPS improvement! So I will change that.


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 27, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with ATI drivers in x64.
will try these when i get home.


----------



## Boneface (Jan 27, 2010)

Im just happy my movies play right on MPC.


----------



## Wshlist (Jan 27, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> I haven't had any problems with ATI drivers in x64.
> will try these when i get home.



You are lying, and yes I put that plainly since even ATI themselves admitted to many issues (not to mention their users), it's like claiming your windows98 didn't have any vulnerabilities, just so impossible that it cannot be anything but a lie, or a sarcastic joke?


----------



## Hazar (Jan 27, 2010)

what about forced AF?

Dragon Age work fine?.. now i'm using Catalyst 9.10


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

Exeodus said:


> What a waste of a update, will definitely wait for 10.2



agreed. i was shitting my pants in excitement over crossfire profiles fixing my flickering issues in some games.



Wshlist said:


> You are lying, and yes I put that plainly since even ATI themselves admitted to many issues (not to mention their users), it's like claiming your windows98 didn't have any vulnerabilities, just so impossible that it cannot be anything but a lie, or a sarcastic joke?



Thats rather rude.

i too have few issues in win 7 x64 - with just the one GPU, i'm completely problem free. my multi GPU problems are due to crossfire on intel chipsets, hardly AMD's fault.


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

Wshlist said:


> You are lying, and yes I put that plainly since even ATI themselves admitted to many issues (not to mention their users), it's like claiming your windows98 didn't have any vulnerabilities, just so impossible that it cannot be anything but a lie, or a sarcastic joke?



No problems here using 9.12's and CrossFire. Not joking, no lie.


----------



## poldo (Jan 27, 2010)

Does this address the issue pointed out by Tom's Hardware article regarding 2D Acceleration?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/2d-windows-gdi,2539-11.html

Edit: Err, doesn't look like it, maybe in the next release.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> I haven't had any problems with ATI drivers in x64.
> will try these when i get home.


Me either



Wshlist said:


> You are lying, and yes I put that plainly since even ATI themselves admitted to many issues (not to mention their users), it's like claiming your windows98 didn't have any vulnerabilities, just so impossible that it cannot be anything but a lie, or a sarcastic joke?


Let me lie then too, because besides a weird anomaly in Dirt2 on one particular corner some odd stutter I have had no issues, that i can remember...I am testing the 10.1's now.I have however had different bench results with ATI and the CCC's but normally everything is ok...oh ya besides that time i had to wait for the Avivo package back about a year ago alls been very respectable!


Hazar said:


> what about forced AF?
> 
> Dragon Age work fine?.. now i'm using Catalyst 9.10


I have no issues with the below...soo far.





Testing Blu ray next ...and oh yes Avivo converter working well!


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 27, 2010)

+1 for not having any problems with x64 drivers. I can say, without lying, that I have never had any problems with ATI graphics drivers, ever. I can say that I do wait for reviews and comments before I ever install a new driver, because to me reinstalling gpu drivers correctly is one of the most tedious things to do on the planet, so I don't do them often. 

So, mathematically, since I have used so few drivers, maybe I am lucky and have never chanced upon a buggy driver


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2010)

Blu-ray working well ...tested with CyberLink PowerDVD


----------



## Voyager (Jan 27, 2010)

It looks like developers @ ATI did not work too much since december last year.

Although display driver did update to 8.690, CCC did not update against 9.12 hotfix CCC,
even after clean install 10.1 CCC is older than 9.12 hotfix CCC both in version and dates - what a shame


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2010)

Im down about 200 points as well on mark06 and Vantage.

For me it seems every 2nd driver hits a performance increase with this gpu... I think 9.12 is the one for me till the 10.2 cat comes out


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im down about 200 points as well on mark06 and Vantage.
> 
> For me it seems every 2nd driver hits a performance increase with this gpu... I think 9.12 is the one for me till the 10.2 cat comes out



they seem to have two drivers teams. These would stability/crossfire profile drivers (minimal changes) while the next drivers should be the feature/performance ones. Every second driver is always minimal.


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im down about 200 points as well on mark06 and Vantage.
> 
> For me it seems every 2nd driver hits a performance increase with this gpu... I think 9.12 is the one for me till the 10.2 cat comes out



200 points is insignificant. I can get +/- 200 points just running one bench after the other. How are other things working out for you?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2010)

hah! firefox/flash issues fixed!


----------



## Polarman (Jan 27, 2010)

The Vista related fixes seem minute.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 27, 2010)

woot these fix my dropped frames on mkv playback and all movies now playback perfect


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> 200 points is insignificant. I can get +/- 200 points just running one bench after the other. How are other things working out for you?


Ah seem ok atm Erocker. Im going to suck it up and wait till tomorrow to see what happens after a night of gaming

Ok just ran it again and showed only -8 points with everything the same but the cpu has been dropped to 1.20 volts from 1.25 so all in all I guess it's working lol!

Im not running my 2nd gpu as I lent it out and Buddie, I went over to his house to grab it today to test the new cat but he said some one stole it.... mus ta sold it for crack or some shit like that, FUCKER!

I need new friends or just kick the shit outta the current one!


----------



## bogie (Jan 27, 2010)

I installed the new drivers and it still says 9.12 in the information centre? WTF?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2010)

bogie said:


> I installed the new drivers and it still says 9.12 in the information centre? WTF?



lolz ....ya but the driver version is correct right?

me too


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2010)

Can someone help me on this?

Is this showing the right Driver?

Im thinking it's the 10.1cat but im not sure.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 27, 2010)

did you download the 10.1 ccc package or just the 10.1 driver?

your CCC version is clearly 9.12

What does DXDIAG say about your driver version?

I have CCC 9.12 as I only downloaded the driver


----------



## musek (Jan 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Im not running my 2nd gpu as I lent it out and Buddie, I went over to his house to grab it today to test the new cat but he said some one stole it.... mus ta sold it for crack or some shit like that, FUCKER!
> 
> I need new friends or just kick the shit outta the current one!



 
That is some serious shit man! His excuse is as dumb as hell. WTF, did he forgot to tell this to you earlier?!


As for the new Cat's - I don't see why I should upgrade from 9.12's. And I haven't had any issues on Windows with x64 drivers as well.


EDIT:

Hah, I'm on the screenie


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> did you download the 10.1 ccc package or just the 10.1 driver?
> 
> your CCC version is clearly 9.12
> 
> ...


Dxdiag shows 10.1
I went to the ATI site to D/L the driver..... I downloaded the top one. Is that the one?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jan 28, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Can someone help me on this?
> 
> Is this showing the right Driver?
> 
> Im thinking it's the 10.1cat but im not sure.



Yeah, you're running 10.1 now.  Driver packaging version shows 8.69-xxxxx 
ATI screwed the pooch on reporting the version number.  It doesn't look like they are in any hurry to fix it either, so expect a lot of confused posts about this in the near future...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

Divide Overflow said:


> Yeah, you're running 10.1 now.  Driver packaging version shows 8.69-xxxxx
> ATI screwed the pooch on reporting the version number.  It doesn't look like they are in any hurry to fix it either, so expect a lot of confused posts about this in the near future...


Thanks man 
I checked Gpu-z and all it shows under the driver is this....


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jan 28, 2010)

As you already discovered, dxdiag will correctly report the Catalyst version.
CatalystMaker notes in his tweet log that the new 10.1 drivers don't display the version accurately elsewhere.
The pity is that angry users will probably come here to blame GPU-Z for not working properly.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

lol now i gotta fig out why my refresh rate is 59hz


----------



## Wshlist (Jan 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> No problems here using 9.12's and CrossFire. Not joking, no lie.



He said ANY problems with ATI drivers, that's ANY and all versions he tried, that's BS and I will repeat that until I'm banned from freaking internet.

But go ahead, support the sponsored messages and fall over a real person if that's how you like things.

--------------------------------------------------
ATI release notes:
Known issues under all windows operating systems:
Intermittent gray screen or vertical line corruption my randomly appear on the screen.


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2010)

Wshlist said:


> He said ANY problems with ATI drivers, that's ANY and all versions he tried, that's BS and I will repeat that until I'm banned from freaking internet.
> 
> But go ahead, support the sponsored messages and fall over a real person if that's how you like things.



Don't beat yourself up over it. We are just all anonymous people leaving virtual words on a virtual forum. Don't let something fake get you mad for real. Besides, I can't get a hold of internet creator Al Gore to wipe you from the internet so it looks like you're staying a while.


----------



## etihtsarom (Jan 28, 2010)

Nvm.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2010)

Having the same issues too.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 f**k knows what this is - ive reinstalled twice & both times I used driver cleaner before i reinstalled..... I havent tried DL the one off the AMD website because their both the same size.....


10.1's but come up as 9.7's?? WTF??


----------



## morphy (Jan 28, 2010)

Wshlist said:


> He said ANY problems with ATI drivers, that's ANY and all versions he tried, that's BS and I will repeat that until I'm banned from freaking internet.
> 
> But go ahead, support the sponsored messages and fall over a real person if that's how you like things.
> 
> ...



---------------------------------------------------

ATi said MAY, that's MAY occur on all versions of Windows.


That's not  a huge stretch. This is my first ATI card on my system, been green all this time till my last upgrade. And I guess  I haven't had ANY issues and all versions I've tried. But go ahead, call me a liar. Virtual folks can get all worked up over nothing.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 28, 2010)

Catalyst version can say just about anything ....but as long as it says Driver Package version: 8.69-091211a-094296C-ATI  then you ARE running 10.1 and NO WORRIES!


I am confused to why they would have overlooked this but hey they did.

THIS is HOW it should look ..noting that *Catalyst version can say just about anything*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just installed mine and got 9.12! WTF!


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2010)

Unless you go into the registry and manually delete the ATi folders, the drivers will show up as previous drivers. With the reg keys deleted it looks like this.







Apparently someone at ATi forgot to put the little 10.1 designation in.


----------



## trooper001 (Jan 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just installed mine and got 9.12! WTF!



Direct quote from Catalyst Maker (http://twitter.com/catalystmaker):

_*"Thanks for letting me know guys. Someone forgot to update the version number in CCC. It says 9.12 rather than 10.1"*_

So it's 10.1, somebody just forgot to update it on CCC


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2010)

trooper001 said:


> Direct quote from Catalyst Maker (http://twitter.com/catalystmaker):
> 
> _*"Thanks for letting me know guys. Someone forgot to update the version number in CCC. It says 9.12 rather than 10.1"*_
> 
> So it's 10.1, somebody just forgot to update it on CCC



Now I'm very curious to know what registry value determines what shows up in CCC. I know where the folders are, if I can find out which file, it's easy to change.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> Now I'm very curious to know what registry value determines what shows up in CCC. I know where the folders are, if I can find out which file, it's easy to change.


Have at her E and let us know man 
I hate things that dont read propper lol.... Heck I lose sleep over shit like that lol


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 28, 2010)

For some gay reason I can't get these driver to work with Power Director 8....
It just wouldn't let me choose hardware accleration :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> woot these fix my dropped frames on mkv playback and all movies now playback perfect



i think i've been seeing that myself on my media PC, will test these drivers and let you know (i only noticed it when cool n quiet was enabled, but perhaps its a combination of that + the older drivers causing it)



edit: confirmed on flash fixes. Youtube is perfect and stutter free for the first time in a long time. Will test video playback now.

edit: cant see any difference in MKV H264 playback. not using hardware accel, which may be relevant.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm I seeing thing my Catalyst say 9.10 driver after I install new driver


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jan 28, 2010)

oh i see now what going on  it time to hack


----------



## wiak (Jan 28, 2010)

people that has problems, its a user error, why blame ati


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

wiak said:


> people that has problems, its a user error, why blame ati



No its not. ATI already said it f@#ked up the install with forgetting to update the version list.


----------



## wiak (Jan 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No its not. ATI already said it f@#ked up the install with forgetting to update the version list.


so why do i still have no problems?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

ATI has a broken version number.

Yep. critical bug.


----------



## wiak (Jan 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ATI has a broken version number.
> 
> Yep. critical bug.


its still stable come on


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

wiak said:


> its still stable come on



you miss my sarcasm 


These drivers seem just damned fine, in fact i'm in love with the fact flash 10.0 works stutter free.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 28, 2010)

FIFA9 still choppy, no AA. :shadedshu


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

Still the Youtube movies stutter badly! (Win 7 64bit + 5870)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Still the Youtube movies stutter badly! (Win 7 64bit + 5870)



 its sweetness and pie for me, both PC's.

Did you try uninstalling the drivers, rebooting and installing the new ones (again)?


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its sweetness and pie for me, both PC's.
> 
> Did you try uninstalling the drivers, rebooting and installing the new ones (again)?



Actually no, I just update then restart, just to be safe. But still the same stuttering, like all the videos are encoded at 10fps....

I'll do that now then....


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Actually no, I just update then restart, just to be safe. But still the same stuttering, like all the videos are encoded at 10fps....



that sounds worse than what i had. mine was a single stutter every 10-20 seconds
(Audio was always in sync, but video would pause, and then go fast to catch back up)

try updating flash/browser?


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the latest one(s)...


----------



## musek (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Still the Youtube movies stutter badly! (Win 7 64bit + 5870)



I haven't had any problems like this at all even with previous drivers...
Do what *Mussels* said: uninstall current drivers, reboot, delete C:\ATI folder and all that's inside the C:\Windows\Prefech folder, use driver sweeper. Reboot once again and install new drivers. Hope that helps...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> I have the latest one(s)...



firefox 3.6, flash 10.1? (latest is 10.1.51.66) (hell, even mine was outdated )








musek said:


> I haven't had any problems like this at all even with previous drivers...
> Do what *Mussels* said: uninstall current drivers, reboot, delete C:\ATI folder and all that's inside the C:\Windows\Prefech folder, use driver sweeper. Reboot once again and install new drivers. Hope that helps...



This is not needed. the ATI uninstaller does its job perfectly. You should only ever need/use driver sweeper, in the case that the uninstaller crashes, is corrupt, or whatever.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

Did all that, still the same result.

Or maybe.....

maybe this movie is encoded badly, what do you think? :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsjU0K8QPhs


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Did all that, still the same result.
> 
> Or maybe.....
> 
> ...



plays smooth here. hell, maybe its your internet.

Enough on this - make a new thread,  post a link to it here and we'll move the conversation over there. Its clear your problem isnt about the drivers at this stage.


----------



## musek (Jan 28, 2010)

One more suggestion - have you tried in a different browser? Try chrome for example. If it's still choppy, make a new thread just like *Mussels *said. 


*Mussels* - thanks, I was always going the long way around I guess..


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> plays smooth here. hell, maybe its your internet.
> 
> Enough on this - make a new thread,  post a link to it here and we'll move the conversation over there. Its clear your problem isn't about the drivers at this stage.



Alright. Which part of the forum is recommended to?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Alright. Which part of the forum is recommended to?



General software should do.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

done!


----------



## wolf (Jan 28, 2010)

So far complete stability from these drivers, haven't noticed any visible boosts in crysis/l4d2


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Jan 28, 2010)

is there any improvement with Mass Effect 2?
It would be great if it will reduce flickering while playing tha game.

ati 4770@ windows xp


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

CS4 is still busted. Damn this new Open GL.


----------



## jimmylao (Jan 29, 2010)

Just have to say thanks for everyone clarifying about the Version issue!


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Jan 29, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> I have no issues with the below...soo far.
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32536&stc=1&d=1264630088


You have NFS:Shift and a HD4870X2. So you have the flickering head- and tail lights and start/finish lights crossfire-bug.


----------



## daehxxiD (Jan 29, 2010)

How come HD5600-series and lower is never officially mentioned in the release notes? I'm feeling kind of left out with my HD5650 mobility


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 29, 2010)

BlindNero said:


> You have NFS:Shift and a HD4870X2. So you have the flickering head- and tail lights and start/finish lights crossfire-bug.



I will check ...but dont recall having that...brb on that.

EDIT: Head lights and tailights are perfect as well as the start light....confused on this issue people are having. I do indeed have 4870x2's so hmmm.


----------



## 20mmrain (Jan 29, 2010)

I often wonder...... Now I have had some problems with ATI's drivers in the past..... But for the most part not as many as I see everyone else having. 
I wonder are people completely cleaning their old drivers maybe because of being in a rush???? I mean really I have never had as many problems as some people have been claiming. 

I don't know maybe I'm just lucky!


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't had any problems either.
BC2 plays great


----------



## newconroer (Jan 30, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I often wonder...... Now I have had some problems with ATI's drivers in the past..... But for the most part not as many as I see everyone else having.
> I wonder are people completely cleaning their old drivers maybe because of being in a rush???? I mean really I have never had as many problems as some people have been claiming.
> 
> I don't know maybe I'm just lucky!




I'm confident that when it comes to software issues, primarily 3d(games etc.), that it's more down to driver level 'profiles,' rather than the overall changes from one driver .inf to the next. Because really,(unless they're leaving out tons of information from release notes), the only things that change are miscellaneous, like tuner card issues, or a certain aspect of a control center being 'grayed' out or not being able to force a refresh rate etc.

Take a game like Risen for example; it takes a 4870X2 or greater to feel even remotely comfortable with it's performance, and even then it bogs down quite a bit. Rename the executable to Crysis, and the driver runs a crossfire capable profile, which then boosts the game's performance considerably. The only way this would have anything to do with driver version, would be if the driver was so old it didn't even have the Crysis profile. Eventually a new driver will incorporate the support for Risen, and then it will be a moot point.

True that there's some drivers that seem to get flakey with certain GPUs, and result in things like BSODs, but then some people go from one version to the next to the next and etc., having no issues at all.

It's safe to say that new drivers don't often make massive differences across the board so to speak, and if it's giving you issues right off the bat, then go back to your previous one.

If people took the mindset that most new driver versions are more like hotfixes, then maybe they wouldn't be as expectant and in-turn, as dissapointed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just want them to fix the driver so CS4 will stop its damn flickering. Its killing my productivity!


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Jan 31, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> I will check ...but dont recall having that...brb on that.
> 
> EDIT: Head lights and tailights are perfect as well as the start light....confused on this issue people are having. I do indeed have 4870x2's so hmmm.



Look again... try Alpental. Outside view of course.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlHKtWU-PZI


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 31, 2010)

So far, I'm doing fine on my end. However I'm still getting crashes on STALKER, and I feel bad that there is really no warm welcome with 3DMark Vantage performance boosts. Can't wait for 10.2 now XD.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a problem with the new driver also. My monitor keeps going black at random and sometimes my desktop resets to basic aero. None of this happened with 9.12. Im going back.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a problem with the new driver also. My monitor keeps going black at random and sometimes my desktop resets to basic aero. None of this happened with 9.12. Im going back.



normally a sign of too high OC.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> normally a sign of too high OC.



It never happen before under 9.12. Also look at the OC. Its pretty damn mild. Anyway I just did a clean install of 10.1. I also noticed I forgot to turn off my IGP. Ill post back with the results soon.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It never happen before under 9.12. Also look at the OC. Its pretty damn mild. Anyway I just did a clean install of 10.1. I also noticed I forgot to turn off my IGP. Ill post back with the results soon.



the driver may not play nice with OC's. i've seen that before.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the driver may not play nice with OC's. I've seen that before.



Well its been 10 minutes and no issues so far. Ether the IGP was causing a conflict or the install was bad. FYI it says 10.1 now instead of 9.12. ATI fixed that bug FAST!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well its been 10 minutes and no issues so far. Ether the IGP was causing a conflict or the install was bad. FYI it says 10.1 now instead of 9.12. ATI fixed that bug FAST!



oh really 

must be a new download up, i cbf re-downloading just for that fix


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh really
> 
> must be a new download up, i cbf re-downloading just for that fix



Its not listed as a new DL but it is.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just want them to fix the driver so CS4 will stop its damn flickering. Its killing my productivity!



LOL. I have this problem with Photoshop like...forever. And I changed at least 4 video cards and the same thing when activated the hardware acc. I thing Photoshop is to blame, not the drivers. I might be wrong tho...


----------



## Steevo (Feb 1, 2010)

Powerplay issues still exist for me dealing with WMC on the TV and me surfing the net, the brown screen of death, and all I can do to fix it is lock the card at 500/993 while both displays are active.

With this install and a clean install of Adobe beta for flash I no longer get dropped frames on hulu fullscreen. Adn GPU use is up to 16% at 500 on the core.

I just wish they would get their crap together for quality conversions of MTS and other high def formats, and more video workwith on GPU acceleration of rendering effects into these. It kills me to have to wait a hour for a simple two effect and conversion of a 15 minute clip.

And the powerplay issues. mebey when i decide to get a green card instead of a red one ( if they are ever more than vapor) ATI will get smart. But untill then they have little reason to fix anything.


----------



## Wshlist (Feb 2, 2010)

morphy said:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Virtual folks can get all worked up over nothing.



See that's the problem, ATI also thinks all their customers and their complains are virtual and not real and of no consequence, but actually I'm a real freaking person who is getting mad frustrated at the crappy song and dance of pain ATI puts me true for me just trying to be current and have OpenGL3.2 and OpenCL and directcompute and DXVA2 (as used by the flash plugin to accelerate HD), and those things are only available in recent drivers, and that's why I (try) to update drivers, not to get 0.01 more FPS in a game or benchmark.

But alright you recently got it, then it might work for a while, I think many ATI issues are with their installer leaving behind debilitating remnants actually, and yeah I tried various driver cleaners and by using 3 I actually managed to get to where I am now, but those errors in their release notes won't go away so 'easily' that way I fear.

And so many of the faults they mention in their release notes seem so unprofessional and also are there for many many many months without fixes, months in which they add all kinds of new experimental stuff that creates all new bugs, and reinstates old ones they had fixed, it all seems like it's poorly managed to me, and them having the wrong version numbers showing not once but many times just shows what I mean, after the first time the project leader should make sure it doesn't happen again, after it happens 5 times he should be sacked since obviously he can't do his job.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the driver may not play nice with OC's. i've seen that before.



It came back on me. But luckily I'm not the only one. Back to 9.12 till they fix this. Check this out......black screen issue.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 2, 2010)

> It came back on me. But luckily I'm not the only one. Back to 9.12 till they fix this. Check this out......black screen issue.



I just must be a lucky SOB because I never have problems with ATI drivers. Except for my vantage score going up or down. Knock on wood .......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I just must be a lucky SOB because I never have problems with ATI drivers. Except for my vantage score going up or down. Knock on wood .......



Honestly this is my first issue ever. 10.1 seemed rushed anyway.


----------



## RobertP (Feb 11, 2010)

*2nd GPU not recognized with Driver 10.1*

I have two HD5870s.  After installing 10.1, the second 5870 is not recognized by Win 7 or CCC.  Uninstalled 10.1, reinstalled 9.12 and the second 5870 reappears.  Update to 10.1 to see if the problem repeats, and the second 5870 disappears.

I'm happy enough with 9.12 or 9.12 Hotfix for now.

CPU: Core 2 Extr. Kentsfield Quad QX6700 @2.67 | COOLING: Noctua NH-U9B SE2 | MOBO: DFI LP UT P45-T3RS | BIOS: Phoenix-Award v6.00PG | RAM: 2x2 GB Patriot PC3-12800 1600 Viper DDR3 | PSU:  Corsair HX1000W
GPUs 1 & 2: Sapphire Radeon HD5870 (Drivers Win XP - 10.1; Win 7 - 9.12 x64 Hotfix) | GPU BIOS: v. 012.019.000.006, P/N 113-C00101-104 | BizLink Active DisplayPort to Dual-Link DVI Adapter
Monitors 1, 2, & 3: Samsung SyncMaster 214T DVI @ 1600x1200 pix | OS: Dual boot WinXP Pro x32 SP3 & Win 7 Home Premium x64


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 11, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 20mmrain
> I just must be a lucky SOB because I never have problems with ATI drivers. Except for my vantage score going up or down. Knock on wood .......
> Honestly this is my first issue ever. 10.1 seemed rushed anyway.



Actually I take my previous statements back!!!! I did have problems with the 10.1 drivers for the first time ever with an ATI driver set.

I was getting BSOD once and a while when trying to boot into  Windows 7.

Went back to 9.12 hotfix...... problem gone! 

Well I take back what I have said before...... these drivers are a little shaky!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 11, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Actually I take my previous statements back!!!! I did have problems with the 10.1 drivers for the first time ever with an ATI driver set.
> 
> I was getting BSOD once and a while when trying to boot into  Windows 7.
> 
> ...



The hot fix sucks too. Go back to 9.12 completely man. You'll have better luck.


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 11, 2010)

> The hot fix sucks too. Go back to 9.12 completely man. You'll have better luck.



CC I'll give it a try..... I haven't had any problems with the Hotfix 9.12 CCC but I am always willing to try different Drivers when I can. 

Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

wow, maube because I'm using 4850s, but I haven't had any problmes even with the 10.1s


----------



## miloshs (Feb 11, 2010)

*wtf?*

These things suck bad. I mean Windows 7 x64 built-in dirvers worked better!
As soon as i installed 10.1, i couldnt get my screen resolution to aboive 1400x1050...  24" Full HD screen, thrtough a DVI cable... how freaking lame is that? And then a hotfix for the driver? Whats next hotfix for a hotfix of a hotfixed driver?!

Get your shit together ATI!


----------



## 20mmrain (Feb 11, 2010)

> These things suck bad. I mean Windows 7 x64 built-in dirvers worked better!
> As soon as i installed 10.1, i couldnt get my screen resolution to aboive 1400x1050... 24" Full HD screen, thrtough a DVI cable... how freaking lame is that? And then a hotfix for the driver? Whats next hotfix for a hotfix of a hotfixed driver?!
> 
> Get your shit together ATI!



I normally would disagree with this comment because I have never had problems with ATI's drivers before. But that must tell me how bad these drivers are that even I am!

I think what ATI needs to relieve is ..... that it is more important to come out with drivers that are performing drivers as well as drivers that are stable...... instead of coming out with drivers every month just for the sake of coming out with drivers.

There is no reason to have all of these wonderful new features in their drivers if they don't work. I love ATI and this one problem is not enough to make me leave but...... come on ATI....make one good set of drivers with great features and if they come out only every 3 months we the customer will forgive you. Because we won't have to deal with this shit!

Just my opinion


----------



## bogie (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone having flashing issues with BFBC2 beta. I have an HD4870x2 and the sea is flashing in game with cat 10.1's.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2010)

miloshs said:


> These things suck bad. I mean Windows 7 x64 built-in dirvers worked better!
> As soon as i installed 10.1, i couldnt get my screen resolution to aboive 1400x1050...  24" Full HD screen, thrtough a DVI cable... how freaking lame is that? And then a hotfix for the driver? Whats next hotfix for a hotfix of a hotfixed driver?!
> 
> Get your shit together ATI!



i dont have this problem on my systems with DVI and HDMI.


----------

